# Do you wash your coffee cup?



## Lawrence (May 25, 2022)

In my military days I spent a few years in the Navy, and it was custom that if you owned your own coffee cup you never washed it out because that built up mass of coffee resins inside the coffee cup made the new coffee you put into it taste a little bit better. I do not wash my favorite coffee cup, do you?


----------



## Gary O' (May 25, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> I do not wash my favorite coffee cup, do you?


No, but somebody does
Actually, I'm lucky to be let in the house
Hoping to be let in the kichin one day.....


----------



## Devi (May 25, 2022)

We wash all the dishes we've used.


----------



## Llynn (May 25, 2022)

Old Navy guy here and I always washed my coffee mug (still do). I knew a couple of Chiefs who would put on quite an irate show if someone washed their personal coffee cup but I suspected that was mostly to build a reputation as a crusty old Chief. 

Sadly, a lot of sailors would grab a cup from the mess deck and fill it with Joe and then go about their business. When they finished the coffee the cup went over the side.  The Piedmont would spend months anchored in Kaohsiung or Subic so I'm sure the bottom of the harbor was thick with discarded coffee mugs by the time we left.
​


----------



## Lawrence (May 25, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Hoping to be let in the kichin one day.....


I know the feeling, if I go into the kitchen my wife come in to inspect what I am doing.


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2022)

Yes of course.. I am very OCD actually about dishes...particularly cups....


----------



## WheatenLover (May 25, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> I do not wash my favorite coffee cup, do you?


I do now. But for most of my life, I just rinsed it out.


----------



## Lewkat (May 25, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## Gary O' (May 25, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> I know the feeling, if I go into the kitchen my wife come in to inspect what I am doing.


Yeah, and whatever it is I'm doing, it ain't quite right.
The fridge is usually my hard target
.......and a spoon


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 25, 2022)

Yes!

I live in fear of becoming one of those old people that I knew growing up with one grungy green cup and one grungy green spoon in the dish drainer that they used for everything.


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 25, 2022)

I rinse mine out every day, and wash it once or twice a week. It then gets put back by the coffee pot so I don't have to go looking for it. Have a cabinet full of coffee cups, but stick with just one for long periods of time. Also have a few out in the shop, but no coffee out there, either tea, or hot chocolate in the winter.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 25, 2022)

My coffee/tea mugs get rinsed out before being washed in the dishwasher. Since the tea doesn't cause residue like coffee, sometimes I'll put the mug in the fridge (usually there's a little tea left in it anyway) and use it a second time. I'm OCD and a germaphobe but I have no qualms about doing this, especially since I make tea in the microwave which is supposed to kill germs anyway after a minute and I heat the water for between 2 and 2.5 minutes.


----------



## Kika (May 25, 2022)

I have several sets of coffee mugs, but I only use one on a daily basis.  I wash it out after each use, and it sits next to the coffee maker.  When I turn on the dishwasher, about once a week, I gather it along with everything else to be washed.


----------



## Lee (May 25, 2022)

I wash both cups and the coffee maker too after each use.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 25, 2022)

I have one cup that I use for everything; tea, coffee, milk, Metamucil, whatever.  During the day I just rinse it, but each morning I scrub it out first thing.  My wife has a variety of mugs, cups, and glasses that get washed each use.

When I was in the Navy, I don't remember anyone aboard having a personal cup.  We just grabbed one and returned it to the mess area.  I wish I had one of those white glass cups with the blue strips.


----------



## win231 (May 25, 2022)

Yes, I'm picky about coffee.
Not washing the cup will allow those coffee resins to build up, but they will be stale resins; not fresh resins.


----------



## Bella (May 25, 2022)

The dishwasher washes my coffee cups. I use a fresh clean cup for coffee every morning.  A fresh clean glass for water that I use throughout the day.  A fresh clean cup for herbal tea in the evening.


----------



## win231 (May 25, 2022)

Bella said:


> The dishwasher washes my coffee cups. I use a fresh clean cup for coffee every morning.  A fresh clean glass for water that I use throughout the day.  A fresh clean cup for herbal tea in the evening.


As fresh as.........Bella


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2022)

I use a fresh mug for coffee each morning and sometimes rinse it between refills, sometimes don't.  But I do wash it out when I'm done with coffee for the day.


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2022)

I only have one cup of coffee, in the morning. It is rinsed and put in the dishwasher.


----------



## Jules (May 25, 2022)

We use stainless steel to-go cups.  Start with a mug in the morning, rinse for the 1/2 cup after lunch.  It’s washed with soap and water at night. After a while it gets stained inside so I scrub it with baking soda and rinse with vinegar water.  Do the coffee pot at the same time.


----------



## timoc (May 25, 2022)

If any of you lovely people invite me for a cup of tea, then the tea must be made in a teapot and left to brew for 7.25 minutes, then poured into a clean cup. I will put the milk and sweetner in myself. If this is too much bother, then I'll just have to pay the lovely lady across the street another visit.....she makes a perfect cuppa.


----------



## palides2021 (May 25, 2022)

I have a glass cup that I use for coffee. Wash by hand, and rinse with tap water followed by rinsing with RO water. Rarely use the dishwasher because all my washed dishes need to be rinsed with RO water as the final rinse (from my lab days when we used to clean lab ware with RO water - if RO water was good for the cells, it's good enough for me).

Did a test once, where the lab dishes needed to be clean for the experiment. Rinsed 5 times with regular water and 2 times with RO Water, and they were clean enough (no suds, residue) to grow the cells in without contamination. That's my standard.


----------



## oldman (May 25, 2022)

Uh, yeah.


----------



## Nathan (May 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Yes of course.. I am very OCD actually about dishes...particularly cups....


+1.


----------



## Abbi Dabbi Doo (May 25, 2022)

Yes of course we wash all the dishes that are used.


----------



## morgan (May 25, 2022)

Never heard that one before


----------



## Lara (May 25, 2022)

I wash my coffee cup using Dawn Ultra and rinse. Then I rinse again with natural spring water. I wouldn't want bacteria growing on the rim of my cup before using again after 24 hours.

"Some microbiologists say that leaving your cup of coffee for any longer than *45 minutes* after pouring it is unhealthy since standing liquid can encourage pathogens like mold to grow".

Some people say it's only a problem if you use sugar and cream...BUT...my thought process is, what about bacteria from your mouth...that's why we brush our teeth everyday.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Yes of course.. I am very OCD actually about dishes...particularly cups....


Same here @hollydolly .  I scrub them like a mad dishwasher.  Well, all dishes are scrubbed by hand.  My favorite chore.  The kitchen is my favorite room and I love changing the decor.


----------



## Remy (May 25, 2022)

I rinse mine, drink the water and wipe it out with a paper towel which I then re-use for something in the kitchen.

I'll do this for several days or close to a week, then it's in the dishwasher and I use another mug. Except for one handmade one I bought from Etsy, all my mugs are thrift vintage finds.


----------



## Bella (May 25, 2022)

win231 said:


> As fresh as.........Bella


Lol ... not only am I freshand clean , I smell good, too!


----------



## Jules (May 25, 2022)

@palides2021   What is RO water?


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 25, 2022)

I use a mason jar with lid and stainless steel straw for coffee.  Since I drink microwaved instant coffee day and night, I just rinse it all off and start over again.  About once a week, I'll take steel wool to the stuff to scrape off the residue (just because it looks unsightly on clear glass, not because I'm concerned over health or flavor).  However, when it comes to flatware, I'm a cleaning fiend!  I'll even rewash things in restaurants before using them!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 25, 2022)

Jules said:


> @palides2021   What is RO water?


Reverse Osmosis:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_osmosis

"*Reverse osmosis* (*RO*) is a water purification process that uses a partially permeable membrane to separate ions, unwanted molecules and larger particles from drinking water. In reverse osmosis, an applied pressure is used to overcome osmotic pressure, a colligative property that is driven by chemical potential differences of the solvent, a thermodynamic parameter. Reverse osmosis can remove many types of dissolved and suspended chemical species as well as biological ones (principally bacteria) from water, and is used in both industrial processes and the production of potable water. The result is that the solute is retained on the pressurized side of the membrane and the pure solvent is allowed to pass to the other side. To be "selective", this membrane should not allow large molecules or ions through the pores (holes), but should allow smaller components of the solution (such as solvent molecules, e.g., water, H2O) to pass freely.[1]"  * (I know, too much information!)*


----------



## Tommy (May 26, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> In my military days I spent a few years in the Navy, and it was custom that if you owned your own coffee cup you never washed it out because that built up mass of coffee resins inside the coffee cup made the new coffee you put into it taste a little bit better.


During my time aboard an aircraft carrier, the bridge was an in-port hangout for those of us in Navigation Division.  One day I noticed that the coffee mess on the bridge was looking pretty grungy and decided to give it a good cleaning.  Did a nice job of it, too!

Unfortunately for me, my cleanup included washing all of the coffee mugs . . . including the one that belonged to the chief.

Needless to say, the chief was not pleased.  I never heard the end of that!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 26, 2022)

Abbi Dabbi Doo said:


> Yes of course we wash all the dishes that are used.


Ha Ha!  I just realized that your image icon shows you holding a coffee cup - Did you purposely stage this in response to the question "Do you wash your coffee cup?" or was this a coincidence?  Regardless, it is fitting!


----------



## katlupe (May 26, 2022)

I wash my coffee cup every day. I can't stand drinking out of a dirty cup.


----------



## Abbi Dabbi Doo (May 26, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Ha Ha!  I just realized that your image icon shows you holding a coffee cup - Did you purposely stage this in response to the question "Do you wash your coffee cup?" or was this a coincidence?  Regardless, it is fitting!


I had already had my avatar image posted before I posted to this thread, but that is funny.


----------



## terry123 (May 26, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Yes.


Me too!!


----------



## Timewise 60+ (May 26, 2022)

Yes, of course...


----------



## Jules (May 26, 2022)

When I think back to sink in the break room at work, I wonder how those people treated their cups at home.


----------



## Della (May 26, 2022)

I always wash my mug and the Mr. Coffee carafe and the three tall plastic glasses my son uses to microwave his nasty tasting instant coffees each morning.  My mug is a giant one my husband got me that says "Leftovers are for quitters." He knows me so well.


PamfromTx said:


> Well, all dishes are scrubbed by hand. My favorite chore. The kitchen is my favorite room and I love changing the decor.



I always read your posts and want to go to your house so bad, Pam.  I love the kitchen too and dishwashing feels so good on my arthritis hands.

My son and husband kindly get up from the dinner table (while I'm still eating) and carry dishes to the sink and put the condiments back in the fridge.  Then I'm in there by myself  for about an hour washing things and organizing.  I know they wonder what I must be doing since they almost did it all.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 26, 2022)

YES


----------



## Alligatorob (May 26, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> Do you wash your coffee cup?


I always rinse it after using, and put it into the dishwasher when it's time to run.  But that only happens once or twice a week.


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2022)

Reverse osmosis uses and wastes a lot of water, so it's not a good purification choice for people in areas where water can be scarce or rationed - as it is in my area of So Cal.  

In any case, the intensive scrubbing people go through with their coffee cups and/or dishes is a little surprising.  

My dishes?  Wash 'em and forget 'em.  Since dishwashers use less water than hand washing, I keep a large Tupperware bowl of water in my sink.  Dip them, then hit the dishes with a sponge to remove any goop, then put them in the dishwasher.    

When that water gets grimy I repurpose it by flushing a toilet or watering the orange tree, tomatoes, roses and other thirsty plants. 

Since we don't eat meat or dairy, the only "bits" in the water are plant based.


----------



## Knight (May 26, 2022)

Prior to rehab for spine repair I used to drink coffee &  washed the cup after every use. Prior to rehab I took a prescribed med for high blood pressure. During rehab the coffee they served was so bad I couldn't drink it so I didn't. 

After coming home I couldn't take the smell of coffee so I didn't make any. Since stopping coffee I don't need blood pressure meds. My blood pressure typically is 127/65.  The coffee cups are part of a set so they will stay to be part of the house & contents that are willed to our sons. 

What they do with them I'll never know  I doubt hoarding them because they have their own stuff will be the way they go.


----------



## Teacher Terry (May 26, 2022)

_I put it in the dishwasher after I am done with my morning coffee. If I have a cup of decaf at night then I take a new cup. _


----------



## Grampa Don (May 26, 2022)

Tommy said:


> During my time aboard an aircraft carrier, the bridge was an in-port hangout for those of us in Navigation Division.  One day I noticed that the coffee mess on the bridge was looking pretty grungy and decided to give it a good cleaning.  Did a nice job of it, too!
> 
> Unfortunately for me, my cleanup included washing all of the coffee mugs . . . including the one that belonged to the chief.
> 
> Needless to say, the chief was not pleased.  I never heard the end of that!


It just occurred to me that the reason I never saw personal cups may have been our small crew of a little over 80 including officers. There was only one coffeemaker and little room to leave personal cups sitting around in a diesel sub.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 26, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Reverse osmosis uses and wastes a lot of water, so it's not a good purification choice for people in areas where water can be scarce or rationed - as it is in my area of So Cal.


It is true that RO produces two water steams, one mostly with salt or other dissolved, and one brine.  The salts and dissolved material is not lost, just concentrated into the waste stream.  

For drinking water that is too salty to drink it can produce a good water stream, and so long as the brine stream can be safely disposed of it can be a good thing.  Expensive and energy demanding it is usually the source of last resort.  Some southern California cities such as San Diego do it.

However when used in the home where the tap water does not have high salt content it can be a waste.  If concerned about the water you are drinking softening to reduce the sodium, and carbon filtration to remove organics is probably a better option.  Probably best to use these only on the tap or taps you drink from, not the whole house.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 26, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> It is true that RO produces two water steams, one mostly with salt or other dissolved, and one brine.  The salts and dissolved material is not lost, just concentrated into the waste stream.
> 
> For drinking water that is too salty to drink it can produce a good water stream, and so long as the brine stream can be safely disposed of it can be a good thing.  Expensive and energy demanding it is usually the source of last resort.  Some southern California cities such as San Diego do it.
> 
> However when used in the home where the tap water does not have high salt content it can be a waste.  If concerned about the water you are drinking softening to reduce the sodium, and carbon filtration to remove organics is probably a better option.  Probably best to use these only on the tap or taps you drink from, not the whole house.


I believe the documentation for our system says it wastes one part water for each four parts filtered.  But, we use very little of it, mostly for the steam iron and I rinse my eyeglasses with it.  I don't actually like the taste of it.  Our water's good without any filtering, but we have a charcoal filter in the refrigerator anyway.  It came with it.


----------



## Pappy (May 26, 2022)

We have 4 of the insulated cups with lids. Two get put into dishwasher each night and two are fresh clean and ready to go in the morning.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 26, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> I believe the documentation for our system says it wastes one part water for each four parts filtered


That is pretty efficient, I suspect your water is fairly clean to begin with.


Grampa Don said:


> we use very little of it, mostly for the steam iron and I rinse my eyeglasses with it.


That's a good use for it.  Most people don't like the taste of deionized water, hard water with calcium is usually preferred.


----------



## oldpop (May 27, 2022)

Do you wash your coffee cup?​
Yes but not every time I use it. I do give it rinse between uses.


----------



## Judycat (May 29, 2022)

Yes after every use. I am nearsighted and can see with the unaided eye the water resistant goop that gathers on the rim of cup and handle after just one use. It comes from your mouth and fingers, sticks to the cup and collects dust particles, insect scale, hair and skin cells from both you and your pets. Ick! First time I saw this was when I was a kid. It turned my stomach.


----------



## Jules (May 29, 2022)

If you cream &/or sugar, it might make a difference to how often one washes their coffee cup.


----------



## JaniceM (May 29, 2022)

I use various cups, but add them to the regular dishes when I'm washing dishes.


----------

